# Sorbets-Baume Meter



## nikoleon (Jul 6, 2005)

What is the best reading for sorbets? I've heard 14 up to 26 :bounce:


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I believe 18 degrees is optimum assuming you are using equal amounts of sugar and water. Tweaking comes with what type of flavoring you're using, real fruit with high or low water content, liquor, etc. For instance if you use fruit with higher water content, you may need to use a heavier syrup.

Lower than 18 is reaching granita stage. I'm sure others may be able to provide more info.


----------

